# Wood Firmware v1.22



## Another World (Jan 12, 2011)

*Wood Firmware v1.22*
Update




The persistent knocking, thumping, bumping and crashing at all hours of the night, the loud 3am deliveries of wood for the fire, steel for the machines, and stout for workers. After weeks of his annoyances all that the goblin could manage was a compatibility update?

_Ron the Sage
The Year of the Hammer_



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Compatibility*:
> • 'saga 3 - jikuu no hasha - shadow or light (japan)' fixed.
> • 'battle of giants - mutant insects (usa)' fixed.
> • in game bug in 'ultimate mortal kombat' that cause rare freezes at startup for a few microsds fixed.
> ...






Wood R4 v1.22 Download 



Wood R4iDSN v1.22 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.22 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS by Coolkill3r



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 12, 2011)

Again? Didn't the last one come out like a week ago?

Anyway good job YWG, even though I don't own any of the Wood-compatible carts.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 12, 2011)

All hail Yellow Wood Goblin!


----------



## justin05 (Jan 12, 2011)

Always good to get updates. Though im on Akaio.  Good news is always welcome.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice, Thanks again ywg.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 12, 2011)

I knew it would just be after Ghost Trick got released. Very reliable in getting out firmware updates right when we need them.

Thanks for the continued R4 support YWG in keeping my good 'ol Original R4 alive. When the first Wood version released, I couldn't believe how lucky I was to be able to get such frequent updates with a nicer interface than YSMenu or the original firmware and far higher game compatibility.

Thanks again to YWG for the continued support, and thanks to Another World for keeping me updated since it's release with a fresh news post the moment a new Wood firmware is made available.

I am quite happy.


----------



## Kiekoes (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, that's a quick Ghost Trick fix.


----------



## Coconut (Jan 12, 2011)

Wohoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ghost Trick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## Snailface (Jan 12, 2011)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a quick Ghost Trick fix.


The Goblin knows what his subjects desire, for he is wise indeed.


----------



## updowners (Jan 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Gargarlord (Jan 12, 2011)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a quick Ghost Trick fix.
> QUOTE(updowners @ Jan 12 2011, 01:22 AM) Holy crap that was a quick fix for Ghost Trick.


I know. I didn't expect a fix so soon, so I went back to YSMenu. RetroGameFan was also quick with a fix.


----------



## Lord-D (Jan 12, 2011)

Is it possible that the link for the "Wood R4iDSN 1.22" is buggy? Cause when put on sd wood will not boot, just stuck on loading screen.
For example the former _DS_MENU.DAT (Wood 1.21 R4i) now is _DSMENU.DAT.


----------



## Gargarlord (Jan 12, 2011)

Lord-D said:
			
		

> For example the former _DS_MENU.DAT (Wood 1.21 R4i) now is _DSMENU.DAT.


Then, yes, I would call that an typo. Correct the filename and get back to us, alright?


----------



## Lord-D (Jan 12, 2011)

Still don't work. Version 1.21 works fine.


----------



## denieru7 (Jan 12, 2011)

YWG, you are a God.

Thanks for Ghost Trick + Re:Coded!


----------



## Gargarlord (Jan 12, 2011)

Lord-D said:
			
		

> Still don't work. Version 1.21 works fine.


Are you positive you downloaded the correct file? Because I just downloaded both the R4i 1.22 and R4i 1.21 to compare the included files and found the the R4i 1.21 files contain a _DSMENU.DAT, as do the R4i 1.22 files. The only one that contains a file called _DS_MENU.DAT would be the original R4 file.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 12, 2011)

i think he made the ghost trick fix before it was dumped as it seems... very quick job indeed


----------



## Lord-D (Jan 12, 2011)

Gargarlord said:
			
		

> Lord-D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, strange. I downloaded the 1.21 directly from http://www.r4ids.cn/r4i-download-e.html#1.
The file there is about 3MB, here only 890KB.

Or do I something wrong. Do I need also the kernle from R4i and wood or just wood?


----------



## Gargarlord (Jan 12, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i think he made the ghost trick fix before it was dumped as it seems... very quick job indeed


Incorrect, because Ghost Trick was dumped on 11/01/11. It is now 12/01/11 in all of the US, and seeing as that is the only dump (as per the time of this post), he released an update on the eleventh of January probably close to twenty-four hours after the dump.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 12, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Again? Didn't the last one come out like a week ago?
> 
> Anyway good job YWG, even though I don't own any of the Wood-compatible carts.



At least it's quick updates instead of being like, every couple of months.. or... well.. hardly ever in the case of the CycloDS.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 12, 2011)

Come on, m3 updates faster than cyclo.

Anyway, thanks YWG, this is gonna help mah m3.


----------



## Gargarlord (Jan 12, 2011)

Lord-D said:
			
		

> Or do I something wrong. Do I need also the kernle from R4i and wood or just wood?


If you have an R4i Gold, click here. If you have an R4, click here. 

If your packaging looks like the following, you have an R4i Gold:







If your packaging looks like the following, you have an R4:


----------



## dick gumsoe (Jan 12, 2011)

when i upgrade my original R4 kernfl frm wood r4 1.19 to 1.22 my DS only show icons, but no fonts, what should i do?


----------



## Lord-D (Jan 12, 2011)

Gargarlord said:
			
		

> Lord-D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Already downloaded it, but how I say, stucks on boot "Loading..." into wood. It is an original crad R4i (buyed from shopto.net)


----------



## Gargarlord (Jan 12, 2011)

Lord-D said:
			
		

> Already downloaded it, but how I say, stucks on boot "Loading..." into wood. It is an original crad R4i (buyed from shopto.net)


Then I can honestly say that I am clueless on how to help you. If I had an R4i Gold, I would check to see what the issue is, but seeing as I don't, I cannot help you any further than this. I don't know why this release would be giving you issues (I'm pretty sure YWG has an R4i Gold to test the releases, or at least has access to one), but it is possible that the release has some bugs. The only thing I can recommend is (since you already mentioned a file by the name of _DS_MENU.DAT in the 1.21 release) is to try the R4 release.


----------



## Lord-D (Jan 12, 2011)

Gargarlord said:
			
		

> Lord-D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also tried the 1.21 from filetrip which is about 850KB, here too an Loading... stuck. Only the version from r4ids.cn works. To I have missing files or something?


----------



## tomrev (Jan 12, 2011)

I wait this Wood for Saga 3. Thanks a lot YWG.


----------



## Lassik (Jan 12, 2011)

Can a mod fix the download section on filetrip? It's not so much that it's broken but when you click on the R4 section for flashcart files the R4i wood link that is listed as a "Filetrip Favorite" is not the one in this post

It's one that's older.

I think the Favorite link there should be updated to http://filetrip.net/f23606-Wood-R4iDSN-1-22.html if that's the one that's going to get the updates.

just a suggestion...


----------



## GodotNDS (Jan 12, 2011)

YWG > AKAIO !!


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow dude, that's fast! (as always)
Now I can play Ghost Trick


----------



## RoMee (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks AW and YWG


----------



## Pablo3DS (Jan 12, 2011)

THANKS A LOT !!!!!!!!
YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## rikuumi (Jan 12, 2011)

wts original r4


----------



## fertjuh (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks,!
I have been using this for some time now, guess I should thank you for that.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jan 12, 2011)

Good stuff as usual. My better looking half says, "_Ninja!_"


----------



## Rayder (Jan 12, 2011)

Too bad YWG doesn't work for Team Cyclops.......they could really use someone who actually produces FW's in a timely manner.

It's kinda sad that my crusty old R4, which hasn't had any official support in years, is more compatible than my "still officially supported" CycloDS.   

Rock on YWG!


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 12, 2011)

YWG FTW!
Thanks for another great update!

Now let's try that Phantom Detective!


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, now back to my "official (Wood) Firmware" instead of Ysmenu, love the work that YWG, AW and Retro do for firmware (ysmenu/wood)


----------



## AstralVoodoo (Jan 12, 2011)

1406 - Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland (E) dont work, white screen


----------



## TheWhizzz (Jan 12, 2011)

hi can someone tell me why i cant get the cheats to work with this? the usrcheat.dat wont work with mario vs donkeykong it wont save a sav file for the cheats to run anyone know if im doing anything wrong it seems to have stopped working since 1.18 

i used 1.14 and the cheat works but mario is just a block of colours


----------



## Sasuke_kun (Jan 12, 2011)

The occasional Wood.. And it's in the morning.. Who would like some?


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks YWG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Working fine on my sisters' M3 Simply.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 12, 2011)

AstralVoodoo said:
			
		

> 1406 - Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland (E) dont work, white screen


http://gbatemp.net/t220061-wood-r4-bugs-and-compatibility


----------



## gameandmatch (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks YWG, now to play ghost trick and kingdom hearts


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks YWG!  

now who in the world would "dislike" this news?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 12, 2011)

MidNightNeko said:
			
		

> thanks YWG!
> 
> now who in the world would "dislike" this news?


From what I can tell, 2 people, mustly the 2 people who wanted the R4 to stay dead.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 12, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> MidNightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or bitter people who have unsupported R4 clones.


----------



## ywg (Jan 12, 2011)

Lord-D said:
			
		

> Still don't work. Version 1.21 works fine.


you need gold version instead dsn version. it will be published tomorrow.


----------



## vkeeper42 (Jan 12, 2011)

ok, noob question.  i just got an R4 SDHC (says it has real time save and new user interface).  its been working fine, but i want to play Kingdom Hearts Re:Coded.  i was linked to here.  i downloaded the links you provided and through them into the root of my card (i saved my old root and deleted it)  when i start the R4 i get an error saying: "Couldn't find _DS_MENU.SYS"

so, am i doing it wrong?  am i missing something?  can anyone help me?  reply here, PM me, give me a link, whatever.  please and thank you


----------



## Depravo (Jan 12, 2011)

vkeeper42 said:
			
		

> ok, noob question.  i just got an R4 SDHC (says it has real time save and new user interface).  its been working fine, but i want to play Kingdom Hearts Re:Coded.  i was linked to here.  i downloaded the links you provided and through them into the root of my card (i saved my old root and deleted it)  when i start the R4 i get an error saying: "Couldn't find _DS_MENU.SYS"
> 
> so, am i doing it wrong?  am i missing something?  can anyone help me?  reply here, PM me, give me a link, whatever.  please and thank you


Wood R4 does not work on every type of R4 clone.


----------



## Another World (Jan 12, 2011)

actually it doesn't work on any r4 clones except for the r4idsn by request of that team and in return they are allowed to compile a version for the r4i gold. any team that wants support for their clone only needs to contact ywg. tell your clone teams to do just that.

-another world


----------



## DivineZeus (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome! thanks for this YWG, you're a dragon!


----------



## vkeeper42 (Jan 12, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> vkeeper42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, i just found the packaging. the website is supplies is www.r4isdhc.com  .  does that mean i cant use wood?


----------



## Another World (Jan 12, 2011)

vkeeper42 said:
			
		

> ok, i just found the packaging. the website is supplies is www.r4isdhc.com  .  does that mean i cant use wood?



that is correct. contact their team and tell them to ask ywg for support. he previously said he would support ANY r4 clone if the team sent him a sample for testing and some basic specs about the card.

-another world


----------



## Lassik (Jan 13, 2011)

DivineZeus said:
			
		

> Awesome! thanks for this YWG, you're a dragon!



Alright guys, I'm not gonna lie to you. This is gonna get kinda weird... Two dragons.


If you don't get it then you don't get it....


----------



## basher11 (Jan 13, 2011)

alright! ywg does it again!


----------



## JasonGreen (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm a bit confused. After searching around I haven't found a solution to my problem;
I have a R4 Gold card and a Nintedo DS Lite, and when I downloaded the Wood firmware (v1.21 which I guess is the newest version for R4 gold?) and installed it on my MicroSD card and booted the DS, the screen just shows an icon of a SD-card with a question mark and the word "menu" and nothing happens. I've tried several different versions of the firmware, but none seems to work. I'm sorry if this has been explained before, but I tried searching for it.


----------



## basher11 (Jan 13, 2011)

you have to wait for the r4 gold team to port it over.
check back tomorrow or something.


----------



## Porygon-X (Jan 13, 2011)

How on earth do you fix a ROM before it even comes out? (Ghost Trick).

Oh, and whatever happened to the 'loader' style updates that were supposedly implemented back at Wood v1.14.2?


----------



## Lassik (Jan 13, 2011)

I think the Wood code should be changed to verify if the .ini files exist and if not then just create them. This way all future updates wouldn't require the .ini files to be included. So in this case you could just extract the entire zip right to your SD card and not have to worry about it overwriting your settings and having to configure them again.

I know you could just not copy the new .ini file over to your card but i'm just saying... it would be an added convenience.


----------



## Another World (Jan 13, 2011)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> Oh, and whatever happened to the 'loader' style updates that were supposedly implemented back at Wood v1.14.2?



that was just something the goblin and myself thought was a good idea based on the demand at that time. don't expect that to be the norm.

-another world


----------



## Orel (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks ALOT, ReCoded already worked because of the patch but now Ghost Trick works too. Thanks man, you rock :3


----------



## ShadowtearX (Jan 13, 2011)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.22
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.22
> Wood R4iDS Gold (.NDS) v1.22


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 13, 2011)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> How on earth do you fix a ROM before it even comes out? (Ghost Trick).


Easy!
The ROM came out on Jan 11 2011, 10:52 PM
And this came out on Jan 12 2011, 09:47 AM
Get it?


----------



## Rensch (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm still facing trouble with Pokémon White. Right before the cutscene with N summoning Reshiram, it locks up and you can't get any further, even with this latest firmware 1.22. Using the original R4. I don't have this problem with Black, though.


----------



## JasonGreen (Jan 16, 2011)

Bleh, after searching for a while I figured my R4i-Gold is propably a clone/fake card, since the package has "www.r4i-gold.com" instead of the .cn -address.
I guess I won't be playing Ghost Trick then


----------



## rikuumi (Jan 17, 2011)

sup I got original R4 and this extra ram thing for GBA slot so does it mean I can run emulators at faster speed?


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 11, 2011)

You lucky R4 DS users get the best stuff but we Acekard users get terrible stuff like "AKAIO"


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 11, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> You lucky R4 DS users get the best stuff but we Acekard users get terrible stuff like "AKAIO"


Yes, like this was worth bumping a thread over


----------

